# Charlie/Charlie Brown, TBx, 15.2hh, Bay,Sold From Duckhurst Kent



## GinaGem (28 April 2014)

On behalf of a friend i am trying to trace Charlie aka Charlie Brown.  15.2hh Bay TBx.  Aprrox 15/16yrs old.  Believed to have been sold from Duckhurst last year to someone in the Kent area.  Possibly Thanet.


----------



## STRIKER (4 May 2014)

What a nice horse, hope you find him


----------



## secretlyblonde (8 February 2015)

GinaGem said:



			On behalf of a friend i am trying to trace Charlie aka Charlie Brown.  15.2hh Bay TBx.  Aprrox 15/16yrs old.  Believed to have been sold from Duckhurst last year to someone in the Kent area.  Possibly Thanet.


























Click to expand...

Can you message me. I had this horse im sure


----------



## GinaGem (8 February 2015)

Hi, it won't let me private message you. Gina


----------



## secretlyblonde (8 February 2015)

GinaGem said:



			Hi, it won't let me private message you. Gina
		
Click to expand...

can you maybe add me on facebook.. my names Danielle shennan - I have a pic of a girl and a baby boy or email me on Danielle.shennan@hotmail.com


----------

